# Scrollrad geht nicht... (usb-maus)

## mentor69

Hallo!

Wie in der Überschrift beschrieben, bekomme ich bei meiner usb maus das Mausrad nicht zum laufen.

Hier mal die Eintragungen in der xorg.conf

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(3 Tasten USB Maus mit Scrollrad von Hama)

Der Witz ist, wenn ich die Maus mittels Adapter via PS2 einstöpsel, funktionert alles tadellos...

Da der PS2 Anschluß aber nur mal sporadisch funktioniert, ist dies keine Lösung.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ne Idee...

Die Suche hab ich genutzt, aber die Lösungen haben mir nicht geholfen...

Danke!

mentor

----------

## wollja

Probier doch einfach mal das Device auf /input/mice zu setzen

----------

## deejay

Genau,  probier das mal...

Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

----------

## mentor69

Wenn ich das mache, reagiert die gesamte Maus nicht mehr...

----------

## derflo

versuch es mal mit /dev/misc/psaux, nur das klappt bei mir, obwohl es ne USB Maus ist

----------

## mentor69

Damit funktioniert die Maus zwar wieder, aber das Scrollrad immer noch nicht....

Dabei ist es nur ne stinknormale einfache USB Maus, kein Exot, oder so...

Vielleicht muß ich mich einfach dran gewöhnen, dass es unter Gentoo immer ein paar Sachen geben wird,

die nicht laufen.... Mein Drucker lief auch noch nie unter Gentoo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

mentor

----------

## l3u

Such am besten mal das Devicefile, wo die Maus direkt draufzeigt. Einfach alle verdächtigen als root durchprobieren mit cat /dev/file. Dann die Maus bewegen resp. das Rad drehen. Wenn Kram auf dem Bildschirm erscheint, dann ist's richtig.

Ich glaube nicht, daß du dich dran gewöhnen mußt, daß dein Mausrad unter Gentoo nicht läuft. Wäre das erste Mal, daß ich sowas hör ...

----------

## derflo

Du scheinst auch was vergessen zu haben, so sollte der Teil in der xorg.conf aussehen, du hast   Option "Buttons" "9" vergessen

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option "Buttons" "9"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

----------

## mentor69

"Buttons" "9"? 

Wozu soll denn "Buttons" "9" gut sein??

Okay, damit geht das Rad auch nicht...

----------

## derflo

Poste doch bitte mal die Section "InputDevice"

Hast du den X-server denn auch neu gestartet?

Zitat aus der deutschen Gentoo Wiki(http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Maus-Scrollrad)

 *Quote:*   

> "Buttons" entspricht der Anzahl der Maustasten, wobei jedes Mausrad wegen der zwei möglichen Bewegungsrichtungen für 2(!) Buttons steht.

 

Bisdt du dir auch sicher das es

```
Identifier "Mouse1" 
```

Mouse 1 ist und nicht Mouse0 ?

----------

## l3u

Also ich hab hier auch keine "Buttons" angegeben und es geht einwandfrei:

```
Identifier  "Mouse1"

Driver      "mouse"

Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
```

----------

## derflo

@Libby

Dafür hast du Emulate3Buttons  :Wink: 

----------

## mentor69

Okay, ich hab mit cat /dev... mal die Device getestet.

Die einzigen Reaktionen bekomm ich bei:

/dev/mouse

/dev/misc/psaux

Wobei ich glaube, sogar beim Scrollrad kurz etwas unter /dev/mouse gesehen zu haben.

Ich schreibe kurz, da sich bei beiden Devices, die Maus nach kurzer Zeit aufhängt.

Wenn ich den Identifier  von "Mouse1" auf "Mouse0" änder, dann startet X nicht mehr... "no screen found"

Noch irgendwelche Ideen??

mentor

----------

## Jokey_

Nur mal so als Idee, im Textmodus, solange X noch nicht gestartet ist, einfach mal ein

cat /dev/mouse machen, dann das mausrad drehen und schauen, ob dann wilde Zeichen auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen. Sollte dem so sein, muss man an der Konfiguration für X noch ein wenig basteln. Ist dem nicht so, dann kommen die Daten des Mausrades dort gar nicht an (Ich hatte letzteres bereits mit diversen "günstigeren" Mäusen) . 

Damit die Maus als USB Maus erkannt und genutzt werden kann, musst du mal schauen, ob bei dir im Kernel der USB HID Support aktiviert ist. (Zu finden in der Konfiguration unter

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

  Input device support  --->

    [*]   Mouse  --->

  USB support  ---> 

    <M> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

    [*]   HID input layer support 

```

entweder als Modul, dann muss es beim Systemstart geladen werden (durch einen eintrag in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, alternativ coldplug benutzen) oder als <*>, dann braucht man sich da nicht weiter drum kümmern.

Um zu überprüfen, ob die Maus an USB erkannt wird, kann man in der Ausgabe von dmesg nach dem Einstecken etwas derartiges lesen:

```

usb 2-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.2

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.2

```

Sollte man davon nur die erste Zeile lesen, fehlt der USB HID Support und muss geladen bzw nachgebaut werden.

----------

## mentor69

Hmm, also die Kernel Option fehlte tatsächlich!!

Hab ich jetzt neu kompiliert, dmesg sagt mir folgendes:

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: irq 9, pci mem f8b51000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 00:02.2

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.16:USB Scanner Driver

usb.c: registered new driver dc2xx

dc2xx.c: v1.0.0:USB Camera Driver for Kodak DC-2xx series cameras

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

mentor

----------

## blice

Ich weiss nicht ob die Option "Imps/2" wichtig ist, die meisten Mäuse laufen besser auf logitech oder microsoft protokollen, um auf nummer sicher zu gehen gibts auch "auto"

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

Ich habe eine standart-maus im ps2 anschluss des mainboards und ein standart-keyboard,

zusätzlich habe ich noch per usb ein Funk- Keyboard + Funk- Maus. (ist zb praktisch bei Spielen wie WORMS, wo man nicht dauernd das Keyboard hinundherschieben muss - läuft gut unter linux) 

Ich kann beide parallel nutzen, und bei beiden gehen die scrollräder.

----------

## EasterParade

Hatte dasselbe Problem mit kernel 2.6.14-r4, der bei mir monatelang ohne Probleme lief.

Habe `ne razor diamondback. Nach Entfernung von coldplug (blocked udev) aus

boot ging das Mausrad nicht mehr.

Habe in der xorg.conf rumgefummelt, bis ich keine Lust mehr dazu hatte. Stattdessen

habe ich kernel 2.6.15-r1 gebacken. Ergebnis: zum ersten Mal erkannte das System

überhaupt meine Maus und sogar auch mein Keyboard (usb revoltec).

Die xorg.conf habe ich des Weiteren nicht mehr verändert.

Dieser thread ist schon etwas älter, aber viell. hilft dies hier dem einen od. andern.

----------

## Nightfire

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau um welche Maus es sich handelt aber vielleicht versuchst du es mal mit dem evdev modul?

----------

## EasterParade

Wie schon gesagt, es ist eine Razor Diamondback und das Problem ist

mit dem neuen kernel 2.6.15-r1 von alleine weggegangen.

evdev brauche ich nicht. Die xorg.conf habe ich nicht weiter groß

verändert.

----------

## Nightfire

nenn den thread mal um in solved oder so.... Hab den letzten beitrag irgendwie nicht gelesen. sorry.

----------

## EasterParade

Der thread ist für MICH solved. Ob er das für andere mit demselben

Problem auch ist, wenn sie es machen, wie ich, nämlich einen

neueren kernel inaugurieren, weiß ich nicht.

Ich meinte dies als Anregung, als Vorschlag, nicht als Frage.

Anm.:

Das Problem mit dem Mausrad kam bei mir erst nach Entfernung

von coldplug aus boot u. System auf. Ich mußte aber coldplug

rausnehmen, weil es emerge geblockt hatte.

----------

